# Wild Betta Supplier



## Tris Gorman (8 Aug 2018)

Hello, 

I'm trying to find a supplier for Bettas, specifically Channoides, Rutilans, Coccina and Hendra; if anyone can give any info it would be much appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Hooky (8 Aug 2018)

Try Colin Dunlop @ the fish hut, thats where my wild bettas have come from


----------



## Tris Gorman (8 Aug 2018)

Thanks, does he have contact info or do I just go through his fb page ?


----------



## greenmac75 (9 Aug 2018)

Chen's betta on Facebook do wilds occasionally, but they take requests. I have had a couple from them.


----------



## Tris Gorman (9 Aug 2018)

Okay thanks for the info


----------



## alto (10 Aug 2018)

Tris Gorman said:


> Thanks, does he have contact info or do I just go through his fb page ?


It’s worth joining his FB page as several members breed & post offspring through the site 

True B hendra are infrequent on the fish lists or very expensive


----------



## Tris Gorman (10 Aug 2018)

alto said:


> It’s worth joining his FB page as several members breed & post offspring through the site
> 
> True B hendra are infrequent on the fish lists or very expensive



Okay thank you; not too worried about prices, just moving and setting up a beta room so would like to get multiple species to fill up seperate tanks for the operation.


----------

